

Build replicable environments with #Docker - arnaudbreton
http://www.slideshare.net/arnaudbreton/build-replicable-environments-docker-paris-031314
Talk @DockerParis about building replicable environments with Docker (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.docker.io&#x2F;)
======
sambomillo
Interesting. Replicability is the hardest part of docker for me--not tying to
the environment.

